# Aufbau eines Kubikes 20"S



## timor1975 (10. September 2018)

Hallo,

ich lasse Euch hier mal teilhaben an meinem Weihnachtsprojekt. Habe mich jetzt doch für ein Kubikes 20"S entschieden.

Die ersten Teile sind bereits fertig, angekommen bzw. fotografiert.

LRS mit DT 240S Naben



Lenker/Vorbau aus der Restekiste
 

Kurbel 114mm von Kania


Das war's erstmal.


----------



## timor1975 (11. September 2018)

Heute ist ein Paket angekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timor1975 (11. September 2018)

Hier ist das gute Stück! 


 

 

Jetzt kann die Bauerei beginnen.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. September 2018)

Das Kubike 20s ist doch auch komplett leichter als die meisten anderen vergleichbaren Bikes. Weshalb baust du es selbst auf?


----------



## giant_r (11. September 2018)

der rahmen ist ja relativ leicht und das blau finde ich schön, aber die gabel ist gewichtsmäßig nicht wirklich optimal.
ich war lange nicht mehr auf der kubikes seite, kann man die rahmen jetzt problemlos einzeln bestellen, oder muss man anfragen?


----------



## timor1975 (11. September 2018)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Das Kubike 20s ist doch auch komplett leichter als die meisten anderen vergleichbaren Bikes. Weshalb baust du es selbst auf?



...weil ich es kann/will!

Ich habe noch viele Teile in der Restekiste und es macht mir einfach Spaß!

Die Carbongabel ist mir für einen 4-Jährigen einfach zu schade. Ich habe das Set über meinen Händler bestellt.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. September 2018)

timor1975 schrieb:


> ...weil ich es kann/will!
> 
> Ich habe noch viele Teile in der Restekiste und es macht mir einfach Spaß!
> 
> Die Carbongabel ist mir für einen 4-Jährigen einfach zu schade. Ich habe das Set über meinen Händler bestellt.



schöne sache, aber warum sollte die carbongabel, wo sie doch leichter und haltbarer als eine aluminiumgabel ist, zu schade sein? klingt nach mountainbikerlatein.
ansonsten viel spass beim aufbau. ich bin gespannt und werde womöglich kopieren.


----------



## timor1975 (12. September 2018)

Querschläge sind für Carbon nicht gerade gesund und das passiert bei fast jedem Abstellen. 

Letztlich hätte es aber auch das Budget gesprengt, daher hat ausnahmsweise mal die Vernunft gesiegt.


----------



## timor1975 (12. September 2018)

Heute ging es wieder etwas weiter...

 

Vielleicht kommt aber auch die Stütze mit dem Spider Sattel, der noch auf dem 14" ist!?

 

Und so wird's weitergehen...


----------



## timor1975 (28. September 2018)

Der 70er Syncros Carbon Vorbau ist wieder zurück in die Reste-Kiste. War doch etwas zu lang.

Ersatz ist schon da...


----------



## giant_r (29. September 2018)

hallo, 
kannst du etwas mehr zum ersatz sagen?
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timor1975 (29. September 2018)

Vielleicht ist das Logo zu erkennen!?

Der Stumpen ist ein VPACE!


----------



## giant_r (29. September 2018)

entschuldigung dass ich nicht sämtliche fahradmarkenlogos parat habe , werde nicht mehr fragen.


----------



## timor1975 (29. September 2018)

War auch überhaupt nicht böse oder vorwurfsvoll gemeint!

Kommentare oder Fragen beantworten gehört ja dazu, wenn man ein Thema aufmacht.


----------



## ccpirat (29. September 2018)

Ist das Lasurblau oder das normale?


----------



## timor1975 (29. September 2018)

Lasurblau und sieht live noch besser aus.


----------



## kubidus (7. Januar 2019)

bilde mir ein irgendwo im Forum gabs mal eine Anleitung/Tipps zur Kürzung von so einem "Spider"-Sattel, find's aber nicht mehr... bitte um Hinweise, danke!

(ich weiß, dass Ben's Papa die schon fertig verkauft, aber 40,- Flocken inkl. Versand nach Wien ist mir dann doch too much für die Gramm-Einsparungen am Junior Bike  please don't blame me! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (7. Januar 2019)

Einfach kurz vor der Strebe absägen und rund feilen, dass ist alles.


----------



## kubidus (7. Januar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Einfach kurz vor der Strebe absägen und rund feilen, dass ist alles.


Ok cool, doch so easy, danke. Zwei blöde Fragen gleich hinterher: mit welcher Art Säge geht sowas am Besten? Und gibt es bei den Spidersätteln von Aliexpress eigentlich Unterschiede in der Qualität, oder is es eh immer das gleiche Teil nur mit unterschiedlichen Logos drauf? (werden ja von diversen Anbietern verkauft, zwischen ~ 5,- und 15,- Dollar)


----------



## timor1975 (7. Januar 2019)

Hier habe ich das Endergebnis noch gar nicht eingestellt, was ich hiermit tue...



 



Das Gewicht mit 7kg ist auch wie gewünscht! Und das Wichtigste, der Kleine Mann ist sehr zu frieden.


----------

